
Why I'm Bullish on Uber - barry-cotter
https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2017/the_uber_trough.html
======
sharemywin
You could use the rational for any business. Restaurants large up front cost,
relatively easy to acquire customers, etc. but there's a large operational
cost per transaction(same as uber). I think its a lot closer to a franchise
restaurant model.

~~~
Finnucane
In a way. Wasn't there just an article through her about how much money
McDonald's makes on rent? The company spends on marketing and product
development; the franchisee absorbs the cost of actually servicing the
customer.

